# Modèles Mail > comment les éditer / modifier?



## JM66 (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Sous mail 3.5, il y a donc ces modèles mails très pratiques pour annoncer naissances, pic-nics et autres événements joyeux de la vie rêvée d'un internaute.

Pour un usage pro, j'aimerais mettre le fond motif du logo de mon client, et intégrer des fenêtres d'image que j'aurai conçues moi-même. 

*==> Est-ce possible?
==> Si oui, avec quels outils?*

La présence d'un menu "Favori" me fait penser que oui, mais quelle est la prédure?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## ndeclochez (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut,
J'ai trouvé dans ce lien de nouveaux modèles gratuits pour mail : 

http://design.novcon.net/mac/mail_templates.php

Les fichiers sont enregistrés ici : 

nomutilisateur/Library/application/Support/Mail/Stationery/Apple/Contents/Resources/Custom/Contents/

PS : il faut fermer mail puis le relancer les nouveaux modèles sont dans la rubrique "Personnalisé" quand on clique sur "Afficher les modèles" 

@ Bientôt


----------



## Aliboron (28 Octobre 2008)

Faire une recherche sur le forum (avec comme mots clés +mail +modèle +modifier) est une solution qui peut donner des résultats intéressants, comme par exemple ce fil...



Note du modo : Et poster dans le bon forum, c'est pas mal non plus ! On déménage.


----------



## JM66 (30 Octobre 2008)

OK merci aux 2

Je vais regarder tout ça attentivement


----------



## pas cnrv (3 Janvier 2009)

ndeclochez a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai trouvé dans ce lien de nouveaux modèles gratuits pour mail :
> 
> http://design.novcon.net/mac/mail_templates.php
> ...



Bonjour;

Je reprends la suite sur cette question qui n'inspire pas grand monde d'ailleurs, sauf à dire que ce n'est pas le bon forum et à donner un fil qui n'en est pas 

Ma question ici est simple: moi je ne trouve pas  l'appli Mail dans l'arborescence indiquée: nomutilisateur/Library/applicationSupport

Mystère ou erreur de ma part?


----------



## JM66 (5 Janvier 2009)

pas cnrv a dit:


> sauf à dire que ce n'est pas le bon forum et à donner un fil qui n'en est pas



Je ne comprends pas. Que veux-tu dire?

En ce qui concerne NovCon, ils ne répondent pas aux mails.

En ce qui concerne les modèles Mails, ça ne va pas assez loin, j'aimerais avoir des modèles sur mesure en-dehors de ce que propose Mail.

Pour ta question, Application Support > Mail > Stationary > Apple > Contents > Resources > Custom > Contents > Ressources


----------



## elio168 (31 Août 2009)

Salut la compagnie, 

Je me premet de remonter ce topic parce que ... problème ! 

En effet, impossible de trouver le chemin d'accès : 
Application Support > Mail > Stationary > Apple > Contents > Resources > Custom > Contents > Ressources 	

du coup je n'arrive à rien !!! 

merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Regarde ici 
http://www.equinux.com/us/products/stationery/index.html


----------

